# hi from australia!



## kvmt10 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there!
I've been a member of a few different horse forums for a while now, and just found this one and thought I'd join!
My name is Katie, and I have 3 beautiful horses.

Viktor a 17.2hh Tb who i do Dressage on.

Narjean a 15hh stockhorseXarab who does a little of everything!

and Minty a 16.3hh TB who is now retired due to injuries.

I have been riding for 10 years now, and have done just about everything other than western riding.
Im 18 years old and also have an interest in music and movies.

So yeah, Hello!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Katie, Welcome.

Your horses sound lovely, have you got any pics?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

your horses look awesome! Welcome!


----------



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello Katie. I'm new here too, just joined today, about 5 mins ago!

It's a shame about Minty but I bet he is enjoying his peaceful life. ^_^

Your horses are all so big. Mine is 12Hh! Apart from my andalusian filly who should reach the size of Minty. 

Rachelx


----------



## kvmt10 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanx eeryone!
Yes I have pics, I will just figure out how to post them then you can see my horses!










Thats Viktor and I at State dressage this year.










thats narjean and viktor snuggling at pony club










and that is minty and me when i was 11!!! at state equatation!

hope you enjoy!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Awww, your horses STILL look awesome! Im so jelouse! x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow Katie! Viktor is stunning! 

What a perfect looking fellow!   

Sorry I like narjean and minty too, but Viktor is such a beauty!


----------



## kvmt10 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks meggymoo. Viktor is a pretty horse, shame he doesnt always act nice to go with his image! He is a litttle bit crazy! lol


----------



## Pinkey (Mar 21, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Wow Katie! Viktor is stunning!


I second that!!! He's so beautiful


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!
Wow, your horses are really pretty, I really like Viktor


----------



## kvmt10 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks everyone!
I wont tell Viktor what you all said or his ego will get way to big! lol. He is such a prissy boy!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi welcome, Viktor is gorgeous but i like Minty and Narjean too.


----------

